# Rapid-fire Question...



## DWinMadison (Nov 6, 2014)

Where do you purchase most of your EO's/FO's online for soap making?  Please just respond with names of companies.  I'll do some side-by-side price comparisons on common items, post them and we can discuss it later.  Once I get a relatively finite list I may even post a survey.

I'll start.  I generally use wholesalesupplyplus.com


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Nov 6, 2014)

new directions aromatics


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 6, 2014)

Brambleberry
Natures Garden
BulkApothecary
Texas Natural Supply
HEB (grocery chain in Texas)
Soap Supplies
just ordered some FO from Essential Depot cause I was ordering lye.


----------



## Ktaggard (Nov 6, 2014)

Mountain Majestic Sage (MMS)
Soapalooza
Pure Fragrance Oils


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nature's Garden, Peak and Symphony Scents.  I have also ordered from Soapalooza and Southern Scentsations.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 6, 2014)

Brambleberry
Mad Oils (LOVE THEM)
WSP
Daystar


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 6, 2014)

Brambleberry, WSP, and the Scent Works (before they started looking like they are probably going under.....lots of FOs not being restocked, still keeping my fingers crossed)


----------



## judymoody (Nov 6, 2014)

NDA, MMS, Camden Grey, Soapalooza, Peak Candle


----------



## Seawolfe (Nov 6, 2014)

Soap Making Resource
Brambleberry 
Daystar


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 6, 2014)

Wholesale Supplies Plus
Nature's Garden
Bulk Apothecary


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 6, 2014)

WSP
Nature's Garden
Brambleberry


----------



## hmlove1218 (Nov 6, 2014)

FOs
Wholesale Supplies Plus
Nature's Garden

EOs
Camden Grey
New Direction Aromatics


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks all.  I'll do come comparison shopping this weekend and put a spreadsheet together to see if the is a major supplier with better overall prices.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 6, 2014)

I hope it's not too late to post.  I generally order from:

Liberty Natural


----------



## Dahila (Nov 6, 2014)

https://candorasoap.ca/
https://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/default.asp
https://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 7, 2014)

EO's
Liberty Naturals
NDA
Camden Gray
FO's
Backwoods Fragrance Supply
Soapalooza
soapsupplies.net
California Candle


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 7, 2014)

Daystar
 Oregon Trails
 Wholesale Supplies Plus
 Sweet Cakes
 Peak
 Natures Garden
 Aroma Haven/Rustic Ecscentuals
 Majestic Mountain Sage
 The Scent Works
 Bitter Creek North
 Brambleberry


 IrishLass


----------



## newbie (Nov 7, 2014)

BB.

Shipping will make a difference in overall price quotes and that will vary from location to location. FYI


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 7, 2014)

Most frequently:
Bramble Berry
WSP
Daystar
NDA


----------



## C_Rose (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the effort Daryl! Looking forward to what you find 

Snappyllama (what a cute name), which Mad Oils fragrances did you like? I found their names kind of confusing and thought of trying some due to your recommendation.


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 8, 2014)

If it's not too late:
WSP
Brambleberry
Bulk Apothecary


----------



## cgawlik (Nov 8, 2014)

wsp
bb

Open to suggestions


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Nov 8, 2014)

Aztec
Candle Science
Rustic Esentuals


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 14, 2014)

OK guys and gals.  Sorry I got side-tracked will work on a price comparison of EO's this weekend and try to get the results posted


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 15, 2014)

Attached is the price comparison I promised.  Obviously I couldn't compare every oil and every possible supplier, so I chose the ones that carried most of the oils I chose.  I chose the EO's somewhat randomly based on personal preference as well as assumptions of which ones are commonly used by most of us.  I did not factor in shipping/handling.  To reach the pricing, I chose 4oz as the standard, and where there was not 4oz option, I calculated the closest per oz. price down to the oz and grossed the price up to 4oz, so these ARE apples to apples comparisons based on 4oz. each.  The moral of the story is there is no dependable low cost supplier, and you simply have to shop around for your best deal.  Sorry.  I had hoped to be able to say "XYZ supplier is the best bang for the buck" but no luck. 

View attachment EO Prices.pdf


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the time and effort Daryl.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, thank you. This will be very helpful.


----------



## C_Rose (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

